# Do we need to remove hal ?



## sw2wolf (Jan 14, 2011)

I heard that the new xorg doesnot need hal. I have try to disable hal so that i cannot use the keyboard and mouse.


```
>[B]uname -a[/B]
FreeBSD mybsd.zsoft.com 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #1: Wed Sep  8 09:07:54 CST 2010     
root@mybsd.zsoft.com:/media/G/usr/obj/media/G/usr/src/sys/[color="Red"]MYKERNEL[/color]  i386

>[B]cat /etc/rc.conf |grep -i hal[/B]
hald_enable="YES"

>[B]ps -aux | grep -i hal[/B]
haldaemon    962  0.0  0.3 11588  1740  ??  Is    7:13ä¸Šåˆ   0:04.74 /usr/local/sbin/hald
root         969  0.0  0.1  6184   472  ??  I     7:13ä¸Šåˆ   0:00.03 hald-runner
root         974  0.0  0.0  5896     0  ??  IW   -         0:00.00 hald-addon-mouse-sysmouse: /dev/psm0 (hald-addon-mouse-sy)
root         997  0.0  0.1  3820   388  ??  S     7:13ä¸Šåˆ   0:00.86 hald-addon-storage: no polling on /dev/acd0 because it is explicitly disa
```

Can i disable the hal securely?


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jan 14, 2011)

yes, you can: disable it in xorg.conf or in xorg compilation options.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 14, 2011)

If you want to remove hal entirely, rebuild x11-servers/xorg-server with the HAL option off.  Then deinstall the hal port.

If you to keep hal installed but xorg-server to not use it, add this line to the xorg.conf ServerLayout (or ServerFlags) section:

```
Option "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
```


----------

